# Other stock exchanges



## insider (1 March 2007)

Hello everyone!!! The purpose of this thread will be to post the condition of other stock exchanges... After today it's pretty clear how other stock exchanges influence the ASX so maybe everyone can contribute to the thread. Just a pre-emptive measure we should all undertake. Cheers


----------



## theasxgorilla (1 March 2007)

I don't have a chart handy, but the OMXS (Stockholm) index lost 3.9% on Tuesday (our Tuesday night), then proceeded to lose another 1.9% today (our Wednesday).

The 3.9% drop on Tuesday is impressive considering that the market there closed just a couple of hours after the US opened.


----------



## wayneL (1 March 2007)

Yahoo World Indicies

Follow links to individual charts.


----------



## bvbfan (1 March 2007)

Colombo Stock Exchange
*2,982.89*Trade Time:5:28AM ETChange:
	

		
			
		

		
	





*13.60* *(0.45%)*

Not a bad effort for a small market thats also have some great gains, but they have also had some deep corrections


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 March 2007)

An exchange of interest to me shows its performance on the chart in the link:http://finance.yahoo.com/q/ta?s=^GDAXI&t=6m&l=on&z=m&q=b&p=e200&a=&c=


----------

